# My papaya creamsicle!



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Thought you guys would get a kick out this...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*favorite color*

You really have do do something about dandruff! 

Here in PHX.....well we avoid that!:wave:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is my last winter in Germany then I'm off to TX, it'll be the first time the car has been in the states! Gonna miss the autobahn! 👍


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome. RHD or LHD?


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a US spec car, I'm in the US ARMY stationed in Germany. We can get all the German made cars in US specs from the factory over here. I bought it last year from a guy who's had it new since 04 and man he took REALLY good care of it! I've done a lot to it though since I've had it 👍. Best part is, it's 1 out 29 US spec papaya 225's made in 04 (according to audi).


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Thanks guys, this is my last winter in Germany then I'm off to TX, it'll be the first time the car has been in the states! Gonna miss the autobahn! &#55357;&#56397;


 Where in TX....Ft Hood? 

cheers


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes sir!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Yes sir!


 lol...should of known given your "cars"


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol the Abrams?😃


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Lol the Abrams?&#55357;&#56835;


 That would be the one. It's one hellava-hooah car. ;-)


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes it is  I feel like Moses driving that thing lol when I get to hood we definitely need meet up!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Yes it is  I feel like Moses driving that thing lol when I get to hood we definitely need meet up!


 I'm a bit north of Hood in the north dallas area. But, I try to host a TT GTG/garage day 2-3 time a year and you are certainly invited. August GTG here...a chance to meet-n-greet, turn a few wrenches, 




























...and of course the Quattro Pub will be open. 



















cuz it never closes.  

cheers.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*texas has one*

Texas has 'the american autobahn' 85 mph limit. 

I know none of us considers that 'fast'....but it's better than 55!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats sounds awesome! I'm looking forward to it! Thanks man, I'll post some pics of the things I've done for ya tomorrow. 

85 mph IS better than nothing, I'm gonna miss doing my Italian tune ups at 150 mph +


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> Texas has 'the american autobahn' 85 mph limit.
> 
> I know none of us considers that 'fast'....but it's better than 55!


 Who the heck even drives 55mph


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I'm a bit north of Hood in the north dallas area. But, I try to host a TT GTG/garage day 2-3 time a year and you are certainly invited. August GTG here...a chance to meet-n-greet, turn a few wrenches,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dame nice looking house :thumbup: 

Wish I had a garage like that I could buy another car :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Who the heck even drives 55mph


 IDK but I know there was this one guy who used to sing about not being able to drive 55.....some old guy:laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sammy Hagar rocks!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Having some fun!


http://youtu.be/mWB9jmMLw-M


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Having some fun!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/mWB9jmMLw-M



Yum...frosted donuts.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful color chadd! 

Welcome back home soon and welcome to Texas.
Saying hi from Houston.


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright here's some pics and details of what I've done 👍

42 DD race turbo back
42 DD intake
Maestro 7 software 
Snow performance stage 2 dual nozzles
Apr r1 dv
N249 delete 
Prosport halo boost gauge
Kenwood touch screen 
Kicker cvr12 with kenwood amp 

Putting on this weekend: 
Boxster calipers 
DBA 4000 xs rotors 
Yellow stuff pads 
Ss brake lines 

Sai, evap delete 
42DD stealth catch can


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Boxster upgrade done!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Chadd,

what's the red penis in the above pic?

b.


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

.


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

The line going into my intake mani?? Or something else?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Chadd,
> 
> what's the red penis in the above pic?
> 
> b.


Bahahaha! Looks like a Post TB WMI but I could be wrong.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> The line going into my intake mani?? Or something else?


Yea...is there a second? ;-)


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually yes! There's another one right after the second intercooler 👍


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chadd! said:


> Actually yes! There's another one right after the second intercooler &#55357;&#56397;


Ok, then what are the two red penii for?


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol the water methanol injection


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you you have a solenoid anywhere near that post throtle-body nozzle? 

I'd suggest you fix that! Any nozzles placed in a high vacuum location like your post throttle body one, needs a dedicated solenoid as close as possible to the nozzle (more than 6" away and you loose the purpose) :beer:

Great looking car BTW!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Do you you have a solenoid anywhere near that post throtle-body nozzle?
> 
> I'd suggest you fix that! Any nozzles placed in a high vacuum location like your post throttle body one, needs a dedicated solenoid as close as possible to the nozzle (more than 6" away and you loose the purpose) :beer:
> 
> Great looking car BTW!


Thanks man, I do have one...Just can't see it in the picture 👍.But I do need to move it closer, I'm thinking about getting another one so I have one for each nozzle just to be on the safe side.Overall it's awesome on the autobahn


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Check out my wife's ride. I plan on selling it and getting a b7 s4 for her when we go back to the states  Mercedes are a such a pain to work on!


----------

